# plant : Littorella uniflora



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

plant : Littorella uniflora

origin : north america
light : med to high
temp : 22~26 degree 
PH: 6 - 7 
KH: 3 - 8dKH 
growth : slow


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

difficulty? (of care)


----------

